# Hello from west Tennessee



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


If you are looking for bees raised in Tennessee, here are two that I am aware of:

http://www.arnoldhoneybeeservices.com/html/bees_for_sale.html
- and -
http://wolfcreekbees.com/products/

If you are planning on 2015 bees, you need to contact a vendor ASAP.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## BHMack (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome from Middle Tennessee!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi, welcome! I'm in the Memphis club. Be sure to introduce yourself tonight when you come, and also speak to Robert Hodum who will be there to pair you with a mentor. He's tall with grey hair. I'm sure during the program at some time he will be referred to. He tries to get everyone new help in this way.

See you there.
Rick


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You'll findthis site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) butaddicting....... all the time!


----------



## CBee (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Rick, Thanks for the info tonight on this forum. I really enjoyed the meeting. It was very informative and a little intimidating too! I have much to learn. Cristy B


----------



## parussen (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone.
Rick, I went to the meeting last night also, sat on the right side and just kind of watched. I was amazed at the turn out. I was expecting it to be 20 or 30 people. Really enjoyed the program. If I decide to get the bees I'll definitely be joiBeing. I still just have a fee reservations about it all.


----------



## DMIKE (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey I'm new here also. I just did the short course in jackson. I have some bbes on order from wolf river honey. She's from Fayette county.


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, good luck with your bees.


----------



## parussen (Mar 7, 2015)

Dmike- I looks at wolf river honey's website. I didn't see anything about selling bees, is that something they normally do?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee packages are under "Products" ....
http://wolfcreekbees.com/products/

EDIT: Oops, well I _just_ discovered that in Tennessee there is Wolf _Creek_ Apiaries, and Wolf _River _Honey, different businesses.

http://wolfcreekbees.com/products/ Centerville TN
- and -
http://wolfriverhoney.com/Home_Page.html Moscow TN


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

DMIKE said:


> Hey I'm new here also. I just did the short course in jackson. I have some bbes on order from wolf river honey. She's from Fayette county.



DMIKE, in fact, we are members of both the Memphis and Jackson clubs. We were there Saturday at the short course. Our initial mentor was a friend's dad, who is in the Jackson club. He was the first speaker, Harold Puckett.


----------



## DMIKE (Mar 11, 2015)

parussen said:


> Dmike- I looks at wolf river honey's website. I didn't see anything about selling bees, is that something they normally do?


I just called the number and left a message. She called me back.


----------



## DMIKE (Mar 11, 2015)

rweaver7777 said:


> ​
> DMIKE, in fact, we are members of both the Memphis and Jackson clubs. We were there Saturday at the short course. Our initial mentor was a friend's dad, who is in the Jackson club. He was the first speaker, Harold Puckett.


Oh cool. I'm looking forward to the monthly meetings. Seems like a nice group.


----------



## DMIKE (Mar 11, 2015)

I just called the number and left a message. She called me back a few days later. Real nice lady


----------

